# International Travel as an Aussie Permanent Resident



## taylorman (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi All,

I was wondering if having Aussie PR would be of use in travelling / getting tourism visas to other countries. Some countries enable Australian citizens to visit visit their countries for tourism / work purposes WITHOUT A VISA. Are there any countries that exempt Australian Permanent Residents from the need to acquire tourism visas or give credit to the fact that they have PR while considering their application.


----------

